# Zarita in trouble



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi fellow chi lovers. I am so upset. This morning when my cleaning lady came in Zarita climbed into my lap (using the steps I have) and after greeting her, she somehow got spooked, and 'flew' off my lap. She immediately was limping, not weight baring on her left hind leg. Vet visit in pm showed a problable cruiate ligament tear. Now the problem. Zarita has today a 5/6 heart murmur. Vet very cautious about surgery. At my request she called and talked with the ortho guy. He said OK to surgery. Scheuled the 22nd. First appointment he had. Meantime, she has pain meds to add to her other meds! I have decided that I will tell him, IF she arrests during surgery, he should let her go. I can't not do the surgery if she is in pain. I wish there was a brace or something, but alas, there is not any, except for huge dogs.

Anyone had a dog with a heart murmur of 5/6 have surgery and survive?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a foster chi with a grade 5 murmur have surgery on her jaw and she did fine. If I were you I would make sure you were getting the surgery done at a good specialty center or a teaching hospital and get a consult with a cardiac specialist first.

I wish the best for Zarita. I think you are doing the right thing- if it is a full tear it is very painful and would not heal on it's own. Even the braces for bigger dogs have very low success rates with a full tear. I'll keep her in my thoughts!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw, poor Zarita! I know you will figure what's best for your baby. I hate that your having to go thru this. Praying for speedy recovery.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Susan, I'm so sorry to read about Zarita's injury and heart murmur that complicates your decision-making. Poor little girl sure has been through alot. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for Zarita. I hope she pulls through surgery without incident. Poor thing )-:


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Praying for your Zarita to do well & recover quickly.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Prayers and Hugs! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't had a Chi with a heart murmer like that but when Chad did his cruciate my Vet and I opted for conservative management which involved weeks of crate rest, neutriceuticals and physio. It was quite an effort but his leg was so good that he was able to go back into the Agility ring and get another title. He's nearly 10 now and his knee doesn't give him any trouble. Wishing you both all the best with whatever you choose for her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never heard of 'conservative' management with a cruciate ligament tear? If it was a partial tear, that might work, but a complete tear, it has to be surgically re-attached. Of course I am not positive that Zarita has a complete tear, but the vet seemed to think so. She doesn't go for surgery until the 22nd, and if she were to improve, then certainly I would wait. She is on 3 legs and gets around. Mostly she sleeps. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I checked Chad's paperwork and you are right, his was a partial tear. It was some years ago and I remembered it incorrectly. Wishing Zarita all the best for the 22nd, I will keep her (and you) in my thoughts.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just an update. Zarita seems to be holding her own with now the 4 medications on board. She gets heart meds (vetmedin) tummy meds for reflux (pepcid) and theophyline for her trachea, and now the pain med medicam. She mainly sleeps, but does get up to bark at squirrels now and again! Sometimes she takes the pills in p.butter right down, other times she is a little stinker, and spits them out! The other night it took 4 tries before she swallowed the pill! Can't wait until the 22nd to come.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot to say she is still holding her leg up, no weight baring at all.


----------

